# All midi-in stops working after some time in Logic Pro X



## snattack (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi,

I have a strange (and new) error that I haven't had before.

Mid-project after some time, Logic stops responding to any Midi-In signals from all devices (including my control surface). This happens randomly.

There's no hardware error, if I open a standalone Kontakt-window it receives midi.

I've checked in the Environment and it doesn't matter if I connect the midi ports from SUM or from the individual devices.

Midi Out works within the program. I can press the keys in the piano roll to produce sound and playback works. It even broadcasts midi out to my motorized Presonus fader (which follows channel strip volume), but the fader can't send any midi signals into Logic controlling the channel strip.

Restarting Logic solves the problem.

Disconnecting and reconnecting a device mid-session doesn't help.

Anyone recognizes this and/or has any ideas what to check for?

Versions: Logic 1.4.0 and 1.4.1 (no difference)
OSX High Sierra 10.13.3
iMac Pro 8 core 128GB Ram


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 27, 2018)

are you sure its not related to whether you have the right track header selected?


----------



## snattack (Mar 28, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> are you sure its not related to whether you have the right track header selected?



Yes. Closing the open project and starting an entirely new (empty) one without closing Logic results in the same error. No midi-in data is sent to the program. The Transport displays any midi information sent to Logic (in realtime), and nothing is recieved. Restarting Logic solves the issue.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 28, 2018)

Very strange


----------



## Saxer (Mar 28, 2018)

Did you check the Audio-Midi Setup?

I had some similar errors with a damaged power supply (slack joint) of a USB hub. Without the connection the Seq input in Logic deconnected (environment cables) and didn't reconnect after USB worked again.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 28, 2018)

This has happened to me, and I haven't been able to reproduce it. Doesn't happen everyday, but several times since LPX 10.4. I'm on Sierra, Logic 10.4.1, Vader mac.

Perhaps Saxer is on the right tracks re: Audio/MIDI setup. I find this utility to do some mysterious things at times.


----------



## tweetertech (Mar 30, 2018)

I actually experienced something like this yesterday too. Sierra 10.12.6 and Logic 10.4.1. No input until a Logic restart, and then, upon checking Audio MIDI Setup, the MIDI studio couldn't initialize (I forget the actual wording). I had to quit and restart Audio MIDI Setup to see it...?


----------



## Sounds4All (Apr 1, 2018)

Whoah, finally someone who has exactly the same problem I have! It is absolutely driving me nuts. Have to restart Logic about 30-40 times each working day, since a few months. Here is what i found out the last weeks:

-Not keyboard related: same issue with two midi controllers
-only in Logic. Even when starting Ableton and Logic at the same time, after some time Logic stops receiving midi in, while Ableton still does.
-Apple support advices to disable all plugins in Logic and see if it still happens. As I cannot work with at least Kontakt, I disabled everything else and did an orchestral midi project with an empty project (only NI Komplete Kontrol and Kontakt enabled). That day I didn't have any issues at all!
-One day later I enabled all plugins again (with none loaded in the project, except Kontakt/KK). Also then also no issues.
-It was when I started using and adding plugins to the project that the problems started again.

Now, to me it seems a combination between some not widely used plugin and Logic X. Otherwise far more people would run into this right? I haven't figure it out yet, but hopefully I will. I'm also planning on doing a complete clean reinstall of my system drive, once I finished some deadlines first. 

Versions: 10.3.3, 10.4 and 10.4.1 (also no difference)
OSX Sierra (12.6?)
Mac Pro 2010 fully pimped


----------



## snattack (Apr 6, 2018)

From what I can see, I've traced it to my RME ARC usb controller, but that can't be core issue.

Using a midi monitor, what makes the ARC unique to other devices is that it constantly broadcasts a bank select message, so I theory is that an overflow with messages would cause the midi engine to crash. No idea if that is true or not.

Could all people having this problem please list all connected midi devices, and see if can find a common culprit?

I have:
Roland A49
Korg nanoKEY2
Korg nanoKONTROL2
Akai LPD8
RME ARC
Presonus Faderport Solo
RME UCX Midi ports

Best,
Andreas


----------



## Sounds4All (Apr 25, 2018)

snattack said:


> Using a midi monitor, what makes the ARC unique to other devices is that it constantly broadcasts a bank select message, so I theory is that an overflow with messages would cause the midi engine to crash. No idea if that is true or not.



Hmm I do use the RME ARC as well! But I filtered out this specific bank select message (or actually excluded the ARC's midi out in Logic's midi environment, so it won't input any data in Logic). Personally, I don't think it is the ARC, although it might be a little too much of a coincidence we both have this issue and the RME remote.

After stripping down my midi setup I only have this running now:
NI Komplete Kontrol s88
RME ARC (+ RME Fireface 802 of which I don't use the midi ports)
TouchOSC bridge (and TouchOSC app on Ipad)

I really notice the issue does not occur as long as I'm working with midi. Every time it does happen, I was doing something with audio regions (bounce, edit, cut, move, whatever). Then when going back to a midi region after few minutes, midi signal is gone.


----------



## tweetertech (Apr 25, 2018)

Plugging the ARC directly into your RME interface, if you can, will get rid of that extraneous data. FWIW, we don't have RME here, so it must be something else.


----------



## snattack (Apr 27, 2018)

Sounds4All said:


> Hmm I do use the RME ARC as well! But I filtered out this specific bank select message (or actually excluded the ARC's midi out in Logic's midi environment, so it won't input any data in Logic). Personally, I don't think it is the ARC, although it might be a little too much of a coincidence we both have this issue and the RME remote.
> 
> After stripping down my midi setup I only have this running now:
> NI Komplete Kontrol s88
> ...



2 weeks without the ARC, and the problem hasn't shown up. So it's clearly related, but I don't think it's the ARCs fault, rather a bug in Logic of some kind.


----------



## Hans-Peter (May 5, 2018)

No ARC here and the same problem ...


----------



## jeffc (May 6, 2018)

I've had it as well and it's driving me absolutely nuts. It's def a Logic 10.4.1 thing because if I open older Logic - midi works fine. This has been my only work-around because the random midi dropping out really kills workflow. I haven't been able to figure out a definite solution. Sometimes keeping Audio Midi open prior to opening Logic makes it work better. But still annoying as hell, especially because it was never a thing on older versions of Logic...


----------



## Timphony (Jul 27, 2018)

I just found this forum after searching for a solution to this very same problem. Keeps happening to me too! I'm on 10.41, I don't have an 'ARC' (Orion 32+ interface with MOTU Midi Express midi interface and a couple USB midi controllers). On top of this annoying problem, Logic keeps insisting on scanning all my plugins every time I set up.. I recently had to trash prefs because I'd re-wired my studio and Logic was crashing repeatedly with what seemed to be USB conflicts. Now the crashing has stopped, but I'm getting repeated plugin scans, and now this random 'MIDI stops working' nonsense. Been a Logic user since the Notator days, and this is some serious ugliness!


----------



## ryandupre (Jul 28, 2018)

i just started having this issue for the first time today. been using the same version of logic for a year and a half, so its extremely weird that this just started happening, but..
i use the exs24 for drums, i'll find a one-hit sample and throw it in the sampler, which is how ive done it since i got logic. today all of the sudden, my snare would just quit working. i thought the exs24 was the issue at first since every instrument i'd open would just quit receiving any input after either a few minutes or seconds. but then when i started trying to use other instruments, i'd just get the same issue.
so now everytime i try and use a midi instrument, it inevitably just quits working, pretty quick. makes it near impossible to produce. any help would be appreciated because im honestly stumped.


----------



## ryandupre (Jul 28, 2018)

quick update. i went to logics preferences, to MIDI project sync settings, and under miscellaneous, selected "control change 7/10 controls volume/pan of channel strip objects". this solves the issue of no input being received, but now the volume of whatever instrument im using will randomly jump down to negative infinite db. idk.


----------



## JoeCool1503 (Oct 11, 2018)

Same problem here, i'm getting mad!
I have RME ARC, and unplugging it seems to resolve the problem (just did it to day...)


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 11, 2018)

I've actually been having audio problems as well - audio just dropping out randomly. I have to reload core audio. My spidey sense tells me it's core audio and not an interface/driver problem, but I can't prove it. MIDI dropped out more before 10.4.2. Not a catastrophe, but annoying after a while!


----------



## yuasa (Feb 26, 2019)

It may have solved it.
I used Emagic Unitor 8, but I disconnected it.
Then, trouble does not occur, now.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 26, 2019)

yuasa said:


> It may have solved it.
> I used Emagic Unitor 8, but I disconnected it.
> Then, trouble does not occur, now.



That is a _very_ old MIDI interface and the driver probably is not reliable in more recent versions of the OS.


----------



## yuasa (May 2, 2019)

I'm sorry. The problem was not solved.
The same bug has come out again.


----------



## Benappease (Oct 8, 2019)

started having this issue when I bought a longer (16ft) USB cable. could it be not enough power in the cable over the length? Switched to my old cable and no problems. iMac + m audio keyboard only. T-racks plugin.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 8, 2019)

yes definitely could be the reason.


----------



## DPI (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello, did you finally solve the problem. 

I have a similar problem with ewi 5000 wind controller on reaper with vsti swam engine, but also on cantabile. Sometimes after just few notes, sometimes more, but regularly, the controller stops to play. When reaper restarted or midi controllers reset it plays again. Any ideas. It is really frustrating, sometimes it stops in the pauses during a song.


----------



## artmonso (Dec 24, 2019)

Same issue right here. I use last version of CakeWalk (Bandlab) and a M-Audio midi Keyboard plugged in by USB directly to my laptop. When I initialize the software it works fine with my vst but all of a sudden, and randomly (there is no a pattern on time) it stops working. All recorded tracks keeps working but my keyboard not. I had the same problems with Cuabse several months ago. If I restart the software it doesnt work unless I had unpllugged the USB cable before opening the software, and then...it stops again. Could it be related with ASIO4all??


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 24, 2019)

I have definitely had this problem but not recently. I don’t think I’ve had it since updating to Mohave. Anyone still having the issue on Mojave?


----------



## Benappease (Dec 24, 2019)

I had this problem but it turned out to be a usb cable too long after trying all the suggestions


----------



## ABalvin (Jan 14, 2020)

Did anyone resolved this issue? I have the same problems for a few months. I also have the RME ARC. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sounds4All (Jan 14, 2020)

ABalvin said:


> Did anyone resolved this issue? I have the same problems for a few months. I also have the RME ARC.
> Any help would be appreciated.


Actually yes! RME solved this problem some time ago! Read all about it here:


ARC USB Firmware Update for SysEx Communication (Mac first) (Page 1) — TotalMix FX — RME User Forum


----------



## Benappease (Jan 15, 2020)

Also check your cable length


----------

